# Using Prescription Eyewear



## silb

Morning everyone,

Always dip in and out this forum when I'm looking for advice or help with safety things. Appreciate the industry expertise that comes from being a member of this community.

I'd read a couple of horror stories these last few weeks, and I've been thinking about investing in some prescription eyewear protection. Normally I would pick up half a dozen of cheap safety specs as and when I need them, but thinking that I'd be better to invest in something a little longer term.

Found some online guides with different brands detailed. Just wondered if anyone on the forums had a preference.

Thanks in advance!

Chris


----------



## Holland

I wear standard prescription eyewear, but the lenses are Polycarbonate (as recommended by the eye doctor, because they are shatter resistant).


----------



## CApainter

I recently picked up some bi focal safety glasses. They work great!


----------



## Brushman4

I buy my cheaters from the Dollar Store I have a pair in every room.


----------



## CApainter

Brushman4 said:


> I buy my cheaters from the Dollar Store I have a pair in every room.



I found that using my cheaters at work, was becoming a liability. I've only been wearing the safety cheaters for a month now, and they're great! The next pair I get are going to be the polarized safety sunglasses with bifocals.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

I have terrible eyesight. So, I bought myself some prescription safety eye glasses. I generally wear them when I paint ceilings and doing prep work outside. They are great and can take a beating. I wore them when I rolled a textured ceiling with Bin. Tiny dots of Bin got all over them, and I clean them off with denatured alcohol. Good as new.

They are, I'm my case, a lot cheaper than normal prescription glasses.
Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

CApainter said:


> I found that using my cheaters at work, was becoming a liability. I've only been wearing the safety cheaters for a month now, and they're great! The next pair I get are going to be the polarized safety sunglasses with bifocals.


I don't need no stinkin bifocals, only for reading.


----------



## Holland

CoolFrames.com

I send in my own frames (or ones that I bought) along w/ RX prescription, and I can get a pair of tinting or polarized lenses for ~$100.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

I wear spy frames with prescription lenses. Get them from lensesrx.com


----------



## Brushman4

MikeCalifornia said:


> I wear spy frames with prescription lenses. Get them from lensesrx.com


Is that where the CIA buys there glasses?:surprise:


----------



## CApainter

Brushman4 said:


> I don't need no stinkin bifocals, only for reading.


These aren't like Ben Franklins. Only a portion of the safety lens is magnified. The rest I can see through with my normal long distance vision. 

Most of the environment I work in requires safety glasses at minimum. The Dean Edells I used to wear just didn't provide the best protection. I've also adopted wearing a "Bump" cap full time now. I also wear a high visibility safety vest. I'm quite the model of protection.


----------



## Lightningboy65

CApainter said:


> These aren't like Ben Franklins. Only a portion of the safety lens is magnified. The rest I can see through with my normal long distance vision.
> 
> Most of the environment I work in requires safety glasses at minimum. The Dean Edells I used to wear just didn't provide the best protection. I've also adopted wearing a "Bump" cap full time now. I also wear a high visibility safety vest. I'm quite the model of protection.


Add the headphones, and the whole program falls apart....:biggrin:


----------



## CApainter

Lightningboy65 said:


> Add the headphones, and the whole program falls apart....:biggrin:


The earbuds are typically hidden under a cap or spray sock. I also wear steel toe boots, gloves, and a fire rated uniform. My residential peers usually kneel in awe whenever I happen to rarely work with them.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Few years ago while painting doors, I donned every piece of safety gear I own at lunch time before the two carpenters got back. It was pretty funny watching them nose fountain their coffee in stereo when they walked back in the building and saw me.


----------



## Lightningboy65

CApainter said:


> The earbuds are typically hidden under a cap or spray sock. I also wear steel toe boots, gloves, and a fire rated uniform. My residential peers usually kneel in awe whenever I happen to rarely work with them.


Good!!! We all know, if you can't see them they must be safe. Airpods, being darn near undetectable, have actually been shown to increase safety records, resulting in a 17.453278% decrease in reported jobsite accidents.:glasses:


----------



## CApainter

Corey Webb said:


> I wanted a pair of glasses that would work just like a pair of readers, where my entire field of vision had a correction, not just a small patch. Elvex RX-500C fits the specific criteria. They protect my eyes and give me a clear site picture


I've been pleased with the bifocal safety glasses I purchased from amazon. I am going to buy more including the bifocal shaded safety glasss.


----------



## Joe67

CApainter said:


> I've been pleased with the bifocal safety glasses I purchased from amazon. I am going to buy more including the bifocal shaded safety glasss.



I need to find some that have a magnifier both at the top and the bottom (haven't looked all that hard yet). People who design the standard ones have obviously never had to cut a ceiling line.


----------



## RH

You guys all talk like being able to see decently is a critical function in our profession. Sheesh... bunch of weenies.







:devil3:


----------



## Joe67

RH said:


> You guys all talk like being able to see decently is a critical function in our profession. Sheesh... bunch of weenies.
> 
> :devil3:



I spent most of a summer once with an expired eye prescription so I was milking along some contact lenses past their prime as no one would sell me new ones. The whole time as I was having trouble cutting I was thinking "damn, go to get to the eye checkup and some new contacts."


Then I put on a pair of my wife's reading glasses one day and all I could say was "oh, sh**." It wasn't the old contacts.


However, the HOs on the job where this became a problem for me were nothing but appreciative of the work. So, uh, yeah. Being able to see decently just might be a little overrated. The brush does most of the work anyway.


----------



## Fman

These seems like yet another story I've told before, but I _am_ an Fman of a certain age so I shall reiterate again. 

Missed some stuff working for this guy who was wrapped _really_ tight. He was a heart attack but he was also having trouble paying. I had pretty much decided to cut him loose when he cinched the deal by giving me an ultimatum- Get prescription glasses that weekend or don't come to work on Monday. I chose Plan B. But, I did check into specs as I was curious. I got a thorough, professional test and was told by the tester that _I did not_ need a prescription, probably just _less strong reading glasses_. Jeez- so much for optical advice from a jackleg painting contractor! The guy gave me a prescription just in case and I took it to the sales part of the shop. Weird experience. The salesman was every bit of 400 pounds. He was out of breath as he _wrote down the price of 2 pair and slid it across the table_ like a car salesman. $400 bucks. Yikes. Back to the Dollar Store!

Come Monday, dude calls up and, in a very condescending voice says: "Did you get prescription glasses??: 

No, I- 

"Then I guess you won't be working today!" 

Yep. Told him that explained why I was in my boxer shorts playing XBox.


----------



## tylertrejo137

Holland said:


> I wear standard prescription eyewear, but the lenses are Polycarbonate (as recommended by the eye doctor, because they are shatter resistant).


Me, too. But I only had to start wearing them recently. Getting older is a pain.


----------



## hammondbryan445

Had perfect eyesight my whole life but recently had to start using readers. The joy of aging


----------



## CApainter

Fman said:


> These seems like yet another story I've told before, but I _am_ an Fman of a certain age so I shall reiterate again.
> 
> Missed some stuff working for this guy who was wrapped _really_ tight. He was a heart attack but he was also having trouble paying. I had pretty much decided to cut him loose when he cinched the deal by giving me an ultimatum- Get prescription glasses that weekend or don't come to work on Monday. I chose Plan B. But, I did check into specs as I was curious. I got a thorough, professional test and was told by the tester that _I did not_ need a prescription, probably just _less strong reading glasses_. Jeez- so much for optical advice from a jackleg painting contractor! The guy gave me a prescription just in case and I took it to the sales part of the shop. Weird experience. The salesman was every bit of 400 pounds. He was out of breath as he _wrote down the price of 2 pair and slid it across the table_ like a car salesman. $400 bucks. Yikes. Back to the Dollar Store!
> 
> Come Monday, dude calls up and, in a very condescending voice says: "Did you get prescription glasses??:
> 
> No, I-
> 
> "Then I guess you won't be working today!"
> 
> Yep. Told him that explained why I was in my boxer shorts playing XBox.


That was funny!

I'm actually going to buy (on Amazon) a few pairs of safety glasses today that will be in the range of 2.50 to 3.50 for the up close stuff. I'm also going to look for some safety sunglasses with the same range.

It was recommended to me by an electrician to not get the bi focals, but to get the full lens.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

I just spent $700 on progressional safety and sunglasses. Can't wear them. Makes me feel sick. Going to try and take them back for a regular lens. What a waste. Better off with my dollar store ones.


----------

